# need help setting up eheim 2213



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

this is my first cainsiter and the directions for the eheim 2213 are terrible. Especiially never using a canister before.

Am i suppose to cut the spray bar down so it will fit in my tank??

also i have one piece that is about 3 inches long and curved. dont know where this goes. also how do you tell what end of the spray bar the cap attaches too?

I think have another curved plastic piece that is hollowed out and appears to slide over the main tubing. where does this go?

also have double disconnect valves. do i put this closer to the canister or the spray bar/ intake?

sorry for all the questions but i am frustrated. wanted to get this set up tonight but the directions are terrible.


----------



## mikew652 (Jan 31, 2009)

I set up a 2215 with those same (*^% directions. I have the spraybar on the back of tank, not side. Didn't cut anything but the green flexible tubing. Cut a short piece of the green flex and used the curved piece to go up, then the flex stuff to canister, cut a foot or so before canister and put the shutoff valves in there. The curved piece that goes over tubing goes over flex at tank top to support the flex at the bend. Don't know for sure if this is right but I looked and looked on internet and thats what I came up with, and it works. GOOD LUCK!!! Those directions s$&^*^.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are a couple of pictures, hope they help clarify things a little. If you are using the spraybar on the side of your tank it is fine to cut it down a little. I cut mine years ago and have never had any issues.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I thought the directions were fine .

The curved, hollowed piece keeps the outlet tubing from getting kinked as it goes over the edge of the tank as in the first photo above.

I don't remember which end of the spray bar the cap attaches to. Just try it both ways and see if it works. Maybe it doesn't matter.

I find it easier to keep the quick disconnect valves close to the canister. That way, I can isolate the canister easily and don't have to drag long lengths of tubing to the sink to clean it.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Vincent said:


> I find it easier to keep the quick disconnect valves close to the canister. That way, I can isolate the canister easily and don't have to drag long lengths of tubing to the sink to clean it.


I agree, I put the disconnects very close to the canister. It's normally not kinked though, I rotated it to take the picture.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

yes thanks very much for the pics and info. the only question i have now is spray bar placement compared to the intake placement. In your pic you have them on the same side but i was going to put the spray bar on one side of the tank and the intake on the other. is there a reason you did it your way and would it be better to keep the spray bar and intake on the same side?

also i noticed on the spray bar their is indented rings on one side of the spray bar. is this for the flex tube to attach to or the little black plug that goes into the end of the spray bar?


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Put the cap on the spraybar end without the indented rings. The rings keep the tubing from coming off.

I usually put the intake at one end and the output on the other end of the tank for tank circulation. Either way would be fine though.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

well i guess i am about to cut the spray bar down. Looks like i need to take about 2-3" off for my tank. I hope a hacksaw works fine.

my friend told me he doesnt even use a spary bar. he just lets the water shoot straight out of the curved piece.

if for some reason i mess up cutting my spray bar is my friends method still efective.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I use the spray bar of my 2213 along the _back _of my 29g, so I think it's safe to say placement is at the owner's discretion. My friend doesn't use the spray bar.

And I agree, those directions are lame, lame, lame. Until I saw the picture above I had no idea what the "green bendy thing" was either. I guess I'll go hook it up now...

kevin


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

i decided not to cut the spray bar. i am just placing on the back of the tank.

thanks for everyones input. THe product seems like it is designed and built really well but the instruction booklet is definitly a downfall. It is almost like they didnt consider that first timers to a canister might be a little confused with certain aspects of set up.

last question. when i prime it, do i suck on the hose connected to the bottom of the canister or the top. and how do you know when you are ready to turn the power on?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I opened the valves, turned the power on and started sucking. I managed to not drink any water - I have to say I found the set up of my Fluval 104 a million times easier; an instructional DVD and self-priming! But both canisters are great, in my opinion.

Mine's too new for me to have cleaned it yet, but I'm told that if you don't open the valves to break the suction, you will NEVER get the top off.

kevin


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

To prime it, I would:

1) connect and open the quick disconnect valves on the inlet side 
2) close and disconnect the quick disconnect valves on the outlet side
3) open the canister outlet side quick disconnect valve at the top of the canister
4) suck on it to start a siphon into the canister
5) wait until the water has filled the canister and is about to come out the tubing at the top
6) close the canister side top outlet quick disconnect valve
7) connect the outlet side quick disconnect valves
8) open the outlet side quick disconnect valves
9) plug in the canister motor


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Just finished installing my eheim 2213. Thanks for everyone's help. it turned out really nice. It is 10x quieter than i thought it would be. i know everyone says they are quiet but dang; the crickets outside my bedroom window are louder than the canister.

one thing i would like to add for the first timer setting up this canister. when you are priming it with the suck method. the 2213 fills up super quick. i almost messed up. i couldn't see the water in the filter because it was dark under my stand. luckly, i heard the water's sound change as it started coming out of the top and i was able to close the disconnect valve right before it shot out of the top. that would of been a mess.

thanks again for the help


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> before it shot out of the top. that would of been a mess


What we do for our fish :lol:


----------

